# Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich lese hier andauernd irgendwelche Fangmeldungen. Weiß aber nie ob Ostsee oder Nordsee gemeint ist. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr Sinn macht an der Nordsee zu angeln? Zum beispiel auf Sylt? 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Weiß denn keiner etwas??? 

Danke

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Hallo,
die meisten Fangmeldungen hier sind immer aus der Ostsee. Das steht aber auch immer dabei wo das war. Über die Nordsee liest man sehr wenig. Höchstens mal über die Nock oder wie das heist wo Waldi immer angeln geht.  Über Sylt stand aber hin und wieder auch schon mal was geschrieben, nicht viel aber etwas. Versuche mal die Suchfunktion von Board vieleicht findest du da ja was.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Lieber @Fischfeeder_Hendrik
Da ich Deine Anfrage bezüglich einer DK - Tour ebenfalls gelesen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du meeresangeltechnisch ein blutiger Neuling bist.
Wenn Du schnell noch ein Ziel zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr an einem aussichtsreichen Gewässer haben möchtest, dann fahre nach Langeland, holsteinische oder mecklenburger Ostseeküste.
Für die Unterkunft in Mecklenburg in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn hilft Dir bestimmt @Meeresangler_Schwerin.
Auf Langeland ist zu der Zeit auch @murmeli, der sich über Gesellschaft am Strand auch freuen würde. Ein Quartier vermittelt Dir bestimmt @Addy123. Schau mal unter "Langeland zwischen den Jahren" im Dänemark/Schweden Forum.
Von der Nordsee kann ich Dir nur abraten. Es gibt zwar Anfängerglück, jedoch hier äußerst selten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Rudi hat alles gesagt


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Moin,
MS hat es ja schon angedeutet, Waldi fährt regelmäßig zur Knock bei Emden und fängt dort auch regelmäßig. Es ist einfach die einzige Stelle die ich so als Tagestour machen kann. (86km nur hin) Und wenn es mich ans Wasser zieht gehts einfach los. Der Dezember ist eigentlich mit der beste Monat. Solange kein Eisgang ist kann gut geangelt werden. Wenn ich aber die Wahl hätte 86 km zur Ostsee zu fahren hätte sich das mit der Knock schnell erledigt. Das Brandungsangeln ist an der Nordsee zwischen Emden und WH einfach wegen der Tide und stakten Strömungen viel komplizierter und hat oft mit der Ostseeromantik nichts zu tun. Als Anfänger oder mit Zuckerwasserruten geht meistens nichts. Wenn Du also einen längeren Angeltrip am Meer planst fahr lieber an die Strände die Rudi beschrieben hat.
Obwohl die gesamten Inseln und auch die Nordseeseite von SH auch ihren ganz besonderen Reiz haben wenn man so richtige Brandung vor sich hat. Einmal an der Nordseeseite in DK hat uns die See selbst 250g-Bleie nach 2 min wieder vor die Füße gespuckt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Ich wohne an der nordsee und gehe kaum dort angeln. vor 20 jahren konnte man noch gute ergebnisse erzielen, heute gibts mal ein paar platte. und da muß die jahreszeit, tide und die stelle stimmen. aal lohnt sich nicht mehr. im hafen gibts ab und zu mal hering oder wittling.
ist schon harte arbeit,- erst 40qm watt umgraben, dann alle 5 -10 min das 350gramm krallenblei samt montage einholen, um die abgefressenen würmer (krebse in unmengen!!) zu erneuern...:g 
habe in 25 jahren vielleicht 10 gute dorsche in der nordsee gefangen, das geht in der ostsee manchmal in 10 min....
gruß robert#h


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Danke für euere guten Tipps.

Würde ja auch lieber zur Ostsee fahren aber leider haben wir schon gebucht. Ist ja kein reiner Angelurlaub. Zumindest denken das unsere Freundinnen  .
Wir müssen das beste raus machen. Und daher bin ich für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar. Ja ihr habt recht bin im Meeresfischen noch sehr unerfahren zumindest was das Brandungsangeln angeht. 

Freu mich über jedes weitere Posting.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Ralf-H (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Moin,
auf Sylt lohnt sich die Angelei vom Strand eigentlich nur am Ellenbogen (Nordspitze) und das auch fast nur im Sommer/Herbst. Hier erreichst Du ganz gut Tiefwasser, brauchst aber sicher >250g Blei. Im Winter habe ich das bis jetzt noch nicht getestet (leider), aber Versuch macht klug. Am Ellenbogen habe ich mal erlebt, wie ein Fisch (?) eine Rute mitsamt Rutenhalter im hohen Bogen weggefetzt hat.
Ansonsten würde ich die Molen der Häfen von List oder Hörnum probieren, ein paar Platte sollte man schon fangen können.
Viel Glück
Ralf


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Muß man wirklich 250g Blei benutzen? Am besten mit Krallen? Was für ein Vorfach soll ich benutzen? Mit Wattwurm oder Seeringelwürmer? Was meint Ihr?

Gruß

Hendrik#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Also wenn Ihr an der Küste seit solltet Ihr Euch lieber auf die Binnengewässer konzentrieren. Bis zum 31.12. kann man noch auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

@Fischfeeder_Hendrik
Du mußt nicht 250g Blei benutzen, es kann ruhig schwerer sein. Bezieht sich aber "nur" auf das Brandungsangeln. Das ist wie Angeln in Stromschnellen. Also eine Wahnsinnsdrift. Von den Molen auf der Wattenmeerseite kannst Du "normal" mit 80er Endblei fischen. Erfolgreicher ist aber der Einsatz eines Buttlöffels.
Es erwartet Dich also ein gemütlicher Winterurlaub mit einer Tasse Pharisäer outdoor.
Beispiel : Habe im Winter mal auf Amrum von der Mole bei Stenodde geangelt. Nach drei winzigen Aalmuttern und 20 Krabben, kam ein einheimischer Steppke auf Besuch und schwärmte von dieser tollen Angelstelle. "Letzte Woche Mittwoch wurde hier sogar eine 40cm Flunder gefangen". So sind die Friesen, die haben Geduld ohne Ende:m
Auf der Kniepsandseite habe ich es auch versucht. Mit doppelten 250g Endbleien. Die Montage blieb so lange liegen, bis eine Krautinsel vorbei schwamm, und die kamen alle 30 Sekunden vorbei.

Aber Return
Entweder gemütliches Molenangeln, oder, wie Torsk_RD es schreibt, es im Rantum Becken auf Regenbogner versuchen.

Ich wünsche Euch einen erholsamen Inselurlaub#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Fischfeeder_Hendrik
> Du mußt nicht 250g Blei benutzen, es kann ruhig schwerer sein. Bezieht sich aber "nur" auf das Brandungsangeln. Das ist wie Angeln in Stromschnellen. Also eine Wahnsinnsdrift. Von den Molen auf der Wattenmeerseite kannst Du "normal" mit 80er Endblei fischen. Erfolgreicher ist aber der Einsatz eines Buttlöffels.
> Es erwartet Dich also ein gemütlicher Winterurlaub mit einer Tasse Pharisäer outdoor.
> Beispiel : Habe im Winter mal auf Amrum von der Mole bei Stenodde geangelt. Nach drei winzigen Aalmuttern und 20 Krabben, kam ein einheimischer Steppke auf Besuch und schwärmte von dieser tollen Angelstelle. "Letzte Woche Mittwoch wurde hier sogar eine 40cm Flunder gefangen". So sind die Friesen, die haben Geduld ohne Ende:m
> ...



exakto mundo! Oder in Pahlen im Forellen-Puff


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Danke für eure Tipps,

werde es auf jedenfall auf Sylt versuchen einige Platten zu stellen ;-)
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einem Bootsverleih aus? Kann man dort Boote mit Außenborder mieten, welche ohne Führerschein gefahren werden können?

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Nein
Mit max. 5 PS wärst Du auf der Nordsee ein kostenpflichtiger Fall für die Seenotrettung.


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Nordsee (Fänge im Dezember)*

Guten morgen,

weiß jemand ob es Wrackangeln oder irgendwelche Kutterfahrten auf Sylt gibt? Zu dieser Jahreszeit? 
Ich weiß ich nerve schon langsam mit meiner Fragerei.|kopfkrat 
Aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mich noch ertragen. 

Danke für eure Tipps.


Gruß

Hendrik


----------

